# Future of a 36 year old snowboarder?



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

You're as old as you want to be. And 36 is nothing, just past prime age for a lot of sports. Think Brett Farve, Chris Chileos, Jerry Rice, Nolan and so on. 

I started riding at 40....7 years ago.


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

C'mon man you can't be serious? Of course you'll be able to ride with your daughter when she's 12, no question; but why wait until 12? Share the joy of riding as soon as their able. I don't have kids so I have no idea what age they start riding, but I see some pretty funny looking little kids sliding around on the bunny slopes and they can't be older than 4 or 5? It always makes me laugh. 
By the way, I'm 48 and been ridin for around 15 years..


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow it's so awesome to see more guys in the 30+ age group out riding! I'm 33, been skiing since I was 7, skateboarding since I was 10, riding since I was 16, missed a few years due to injury, jail, bullshit, etc... but now i'm back for good! I got my 8 yr. old daughter into it last year, and hell ya you'll ride with your daughter! This is awesome I never thought there were so many people past the age of 20 on here! Fuckin' A!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow!!!
So glad to hear I am not the only older snowboarder out here!
You are completely right Bones, it's not that I feel old... on the contrary, I feel better than ever. It's just that I see so many kids out on the slopes, it seems that guys our age are all skiing.
I will definitely get my daughters to learn the sport as soon as possible!
Great to get these encouraging replies and know that I can plan enjoying this amazing sports for many, many years to come.

By the way...
What do you guys think is the age limit?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've seen people out there at 60+ skiing. My wife had a patient who had her hip replaced at 85 years old. Her first question was whether or not she could go skiing again.

Don't let age get you down. 12 years from now, we'll have unlocked the secrets to eternal life anyhow. :laugh:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hahahaa!
Yeahhh... either that or my clone will go down the hill at my side! LOL!

Back to the original q...
That is exactly my point, I see a ton of 60+ skiing; the question is snowboarding?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

first post here... 

well.. i'm 29. I'll be 30 in February. Finally stopped being a puss and got on a snowboard about two weeks ago for the first time. This is my first time on anything. never skied or skateboarded (except briefly at like 13 lol). At first its kind of like weird with all the kids.. but it doesn't even phase me anymore.

I've gone a total of 4 times and I'm absolutely hooked. actually.. I bought a season pass yesterday at my local hill and was there again today hehe. I figure.. its better to do it now cause I know i'll be up there all the time.

(In fact I probably will be there again tomorrow or tuesday, my friend wants to go)

You're never too old for anything. So just do it :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, boarding is relatively new compared to skiing. Plus, it was considered something kids and teens did. I think we'll see LOTS of 70 year old snowboarders in 30 years or so. You know how your grandparents always loved to listen to music from when they were young? My grandma loved big band. Well, by the time we're grandparents, all the old people will be listening to rap. How weird will that be?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

thats past weird... i honestly dont know how i'll like figure that one out.
I did read somewhere that in terms of new people to winter sports snowboarding is being chosen over skiing by an increasing number of people.. and snowboarders may outnumber skiiers in a decade or so.

I know at my local hill it seems to almost be 60% boarders...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm usually one of the first ones on the mountain every morning trying to get first chair and 99% of the time the only people who I have to compete with to get it is 60 and 70 year old retirees, about half riding snowboards. And they seriously rip. You'll have no problems as you get older as long as your knees hold up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

i've seen plenty of guys with grey hair on snowboards! that is, after they take their helmet off...they tend to be a bit safer than the kids!

and yeah, don't wait till they're 12 when you can start them at 6!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

If your old you should quit..(ok jsut kidding). Myself I started riding 2 years ago,at the age of 36. Now Im completely hooked. All winter long I dream about riding and improving. During the summer I skate and it's funny to see kids look at me skate, cause there problaby thinking look at this old fart. At work I hear it all the time, "dude you shouldn't be doing that, your to old". But I think they're just jealous and deep inside they really wanna try it.:laugh: So your just as old as you feel, I'll be shredding and skating til my knee's fall off. Oh and by the way today I turn 38 :thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm 36, my boy is 8, I hope to be riding with him for many year, although at his rate of progression he should be better than my within a couple of years. I started late too... we may never ride like Travis Rice, but heck it is a lot of fun anyway.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Last year I took an advanced group lesson during the week. There were two people in the group. A 76 year old man and myself. The instructor had us doing nose rolls as a transition to switch and back and this old fart was doing them better than I was.....


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for these great replies!!

I definitely dont care about the age factor, I plan to snowboard until my body tells me to stop. That was the root of my question... 
An older skier, is hardly ever on their knees (unless they fall, ofcourse) and never use abdominal strength to get up like we constantly do on a board.
You have to be a pretty strong 70 year old to get up from a resting position with both feet strapped in, dont you think so?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

By the way... HAPPY BIRTHDAY laz167!!!!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^^ Thanks man..


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Get them on them boards sooner! As long as you have the health to do it, I can't see why you wouldn't be riding when they are 12. I started at 39, will hit 41 soon.

It's a great way to spend time with them. Me and my daughter have had a blast.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Some very good words of encouragement already layed out here on this post but I must add, Paul get yourself and your family out on the slopes right away. I'm 34 and got back into snowboarding about 5 years ago and making up for lost time. This will be my wifes third season on the board (she's 35, hope she doesn't read this) and my son is 5 and this will be his second season skiing. Started him on skis due to the age and will transition him onto a board next year (if he wants too, I hope). Wish I would have done it sooner!! As others have said, don't waste time worrying about the age. Hell, I just bought a re-manufactured 1985 Caballero skateboard last year and have been crusing around my neighborhood this past summer. Do I get looks, yes, but who cares! Even the Bones Brigade Crew are getting older......but still ripping it up. Sorry for the long post, just joined the other day and finally dove into my first post.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

coffeenirvana said:


> Some very good words of encouragement already layed out here on this post but I must add, Paul get yourself and your family out on the slopes right away. I'm 34 and got back into snowboarding about 5 years ago and making up for lost time. This will be my wifes third season on the board (she's 35, hope she doesn't read this) and my son is 5 and this will be his second season skiing. Started him on skis due to the age and will transition him onto a board next year (if he wants too, I hope). Wish I would have done it sooner!! As others have said, don't waste time worrying about the age. Hell, I just bought a re-manufactured 1985 Caballero skateboard last year and have been crusing around my neighborhood this past summer. Do I get looks, yes, but who cares! Even the Bones Brigade Crew are getting older......but still ripping it up. Sorry for the long post, just joined the other day and finally dove into my first post.


Nice! I got a Mike Vallely re-issue with Indy 169's, and Santa Cruz Bullet 60mms. Awesome!


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Very Nice Hot Sauce! Mikey V, one hell of a rider. Makes me want to pop in the Search for Animal Chin Video.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks again for the awesome replies!
I feel like part of an elite group who lives every second to the fullest!
About my daughters, the oldest is only 2 and will take everybody's advice... I will get her out on the slopes asap.
I think it will be skiing first, due to the age limit and then she can transition to our passion!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> Hahahaa!
> Yeahhh... either that or my clone will go down the hill at my side! LOL!
> 
> Back to the original q...
> That is exactly my point, I see a ton of 60+ skiing; the question is snowboarding?


Snowboarding is easier on the knees and feet by far then skiing, as someone already said its just because 60 years ago there was no snowboarding so chances of an old hardcore snowboarder are more rare.

pS I only have 6 months left of trendy 20's then I am a member of the +30 snowboard club :laugh::laugh:
However my bf is 8 years younger yes I robbed the cradle. and he is just learning.. he cant keep up with me however. Skill > age


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

coffeenirvana said:


> Very Nice Hot Sauce! Mikey V, one hell of a rider. Makes me want to pop in the Search for Animal Chin Video.


Such a good idea! I think I may just do that!


----------



## ks5z (Dec 14, 2007)

add another one trying to make up for lost time at 34... but thankfully there is always aleve for those stiff days afterwards. Now if I could still ride my old alva skateboard in my basement worth a damn without looking like an old fart.

But to the point, I think there will just be a ton of benches off the top of the lifts for all of us to sit on to strap in 20 years from now... if of course we're still using those bindings...


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

So are we like the Over the Hill mafia on here? heheehe


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

My thoughts on getting older:

I am alomst thirty, I started snowboarding when I was 11, the winter of 2011/12 will be my 20th winter of snowboarding. Its a bit odd that is the only thing that has never changed in my life. Jobs, homes, women, cars, friends have all come and gone but my passion for the sport has always been constant. All my friend that I used to board with pretty much have given up the sport in favor of all the things I have mentioned above. Its harder to find people in my age group to go with. In turn I have had to give up alot the riding I like to do. I used to be really big into backcountry and building booters. Most of the time I end up going to Alyeska and riding by myself. I really cant complain though, I just crank the tunes and ride wherever I want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi folks, Just found this site and was reading and had to get in on this, I'm 40 and been skiing since I was 7 with my dad, took up snowboarding a a long time ago then with my kids My little girl started at 6 and is now 12 and my boys are 15 and 17 we all go and have a good time, Love it, and for a few years while the the kids were little and trying to buy a house and working all the time took alot of my time away but now I have been able to play catch up now my wife is 33 and she is hard to keep up with, But I tell my kids time flies by at this age seem like yesterday I was 21 so play hard and have all the fun you can while you are still young.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Come to think about it, we in are upper 30's are the ones who started this whole this in the first place, skateboarding and BMX and snowboarding, remember when you were not aloud to snowboard at most ski area's and skatboarding was a big NO NO!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup the 80's was a good time indeed.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Or was it the early 90's.:dunno: whatever it's all good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I really cant wait to be an older rider. started boarding last year. this is my second and I dont plan on stopping. so hopefully by my 30s+ ill be shredding hard. plus snowboard bumming is on my agenda before im to old. a few months of snowboarding straight living out of a car. hell yeah!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm 46 and teach snowboarding. I'm not alone in that respect. I've taught 73 yr old ladies how to snowboard. If you want to communicate with well seasoned snowboarders, come over to Grays on Trays: Snowboarding for Adults. Home. (www.graysontrays.com) We're harmless.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Great posts guys!!
I am starting to feel that the 30+ group is the majority!!! hahaa!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Whaddaya mean what kind of future do you have?!! 35 is the new 21  You don't expect to turn weak and decrepit in the next few decades, do you? Would you be any more able to ski instead of snowboard in the next 15 years? I've been at it for almost 20 years and have no intention of stopping. (35 now.) If anything, I go bigger and faster now than I used to. 

The only reason I think there are fewer 40-50-60-70-80-year olds on snowboards than skiis is because snowboarding a much younger sport. Most skiiers who've been at that for a decade or three, since the pre- or early snowboarding days, are not inclined to jump back on the learning curve to pick up snowboarding. But there's plenty of people in our age range who've been at this since we were kids. I fully expect the average rider age bracket to widen as the timespan of the sport moves on.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

One thing about being old, it seems to hurt more and longer when you fall. I caught my edge on a down box yesterday, boy am I feeling it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Lawbreaker2 said:


> ...remember when you were not aloud to snowboard at most ski area's and skatboarding was a big NO NO!!!!:laugh:


Or if you were aloud, you had to get "certified." Which included showing you could link turns, stop, had a board with metal edges, and lease?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Eddie Wall's father learned when he was in his 40s, and teaches at camps now. Having a world class snowboarder for a son helps I'm sure, but that's at least one guy who learned late in life and got better than most people ever do.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I am 36 and I love it....I probably live a bit more on the edge than I should, but it is seriously fun....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm 42 and I have been riding for 3 years. I ride with my 18 year old son all day long and I have no plans on slowing down. When my wife skiis with me, people think she's my mom. It's great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

dj speed said:


> I'm 42 and I have been riding for 3 years. I ride with my 18 year old son all day long and I have no plans on slowing down. When my wife skiis with me, people think she's my mom. It's great!


Hmmmm.... what would be great for me, is people thinking my wife was my 18 yr old daughter... lol that's if I had a wife!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the future of a 36 yr old boarder? its being a 37 year old boader like me  The only thing age has done to me is make me a little more sore in the mornings and somedays i dont rush to be firstchair. ive found that instead of charging hard for 8 hours i now take a one hour lunch to recoup but no worries. im 37 and this year i stomped my first legit switch front board THAT makes you feel 16 again!!!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I am sooooooo psyched to hear all these encouraging posts!!!
Cant wait to hit the slopes!!!!!! Man... I am desperate to get out there!
Too bad I live in Miami and have to wait another 2 months until my trip to Colorado...
I am getting ready by working my legs, some aerobic exercise and lots of daydreaming! hahahaaa!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Just entered the halfpipe last year, I'm 36, caught air off the lip today. Makes me feel young.

What holds us older guys back more than anything is that our experoiance generally tells us how much something is gonna hurt when we wipe, so we are hesitant. The younger guys have not learned this fear yet


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> QFT...I would also add that when we look at something, our go/no go decision process also includes things like, "how the hell does the mortgage get paid if I break something and can`t work for 6 weeks after this?" With age comes added responsibility and that affects how we ride to a large degree if you are a responsible person.


True that too... or my wife's voice in the back of my head saying "Of you die, I'll kill you":laugh:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

It's all good. I'm 37 myself, so don't stress about age


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

paulperroni said:


> I am sooooooo psyched to hear all these encouraging posts!!!
> Cant wait to hit the slopes!!!!!! Man... I am desperate to get out there!
> Too bad I live in Miami and have to wait another 2 months until my trip to Colorado...
> I am getting ready by working my legs, some aerobic exercise and lots of daydreaming! hahahaaa!


 Hey where in Miami do you live? I grew up there. I still go down during the summer to enjoy south beach:thumbsup:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

South Beach is the best!
I live on Brickell... but after marriage and 2 babies, my partying nights are quite limited! hahaaaa!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool... I moved to the East Coast about 10 years ago.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm 36 also and I'm on my second season.Snowboarding has been one of the best things I have ever done for my health! I also have two sons that board one is 12 and my little guy is 4 .He is on his second season and doing awsome! He hits small jumps, rails, and butter boxes. I take my boys to the mountian 5 to 6 days a week and they beg for 7.So needless to say we share some great quality time together. I would say go for it with your little girl as soon as you feel she is ready.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I am 36 and just started. I will keep having fun until my body wont let me.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

YESSSS!!! My knees hurt, my back hurts, I dont get up as fast as I used to... but I will keep snowboarding even if I have to go down the hill with a walker and an oxygen tank! hahaaaa!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

paulperroni said:


> YESSSS!!! My knees hurt, my back hurts, I dont get up as fast as I used to... but I will keep snowboarding even if I have to go down the hill with a walker and an oxygen tank! hahaaaa!


This is what my walker is going to look like: Lenz Sport Ski Bikes

Watch their YouTube video shot at A-Basin. They are jumping cornices with that thing. There's another video of them taking it over table tops and in the half-pipe.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello everyone!
This was my first post and after a couple of months, I finally got to board this weekend in Jay Peak VT.
It was awesome!!!
Only problem is that every single day of my 4 days of riding ended up the same exact way... with my body in complete pain! hahahaaa!!
Anybody with the same problem?
I am 36 as stated in the title of this post and thought I was in good shape, but right now I cant even stand up straight! EVERYTHING HURTS!!!! hahaaa
I CANT IMAGINE MY BODY TAKING THIS PAIN WHEN I TURN 50!!!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

What was the certification level of your instructor? Yeah, you're gonna hurt some but, you shouldn't hurt everyday.

I hurt some after a clinic the other week at Copper but, I'm 46 and fell off a nice funbox. Hehe, the trainer fell a few times too. We never did get to claim those beers he owed us for falling in uniform.:laugh:


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for you man, I'm glad you made it out for a ride. 

Keep at it, snowboarding is just like any other physical activity, if your body's unaccustomed to the sport and new muscles are called into service that were previously inactive, you're going to be sore. But also, like any other sport, with a little time and practice, your technique will improve, your body will adapt and the soreness will subside. I'm pushing 50, I've been riding for about 15 years and I only feel a little soreness after the first couple rides of the year. Yeah sure, I get tired at the end of the day, but I'm not sore unless I've tweaked something, ala crash and burn... 

So keep at it, unless your seriously out of shape, the soreness will abate and the only concern you'll have is, when can I get back on the mountain!

Have Fun and Good Riding


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

My dad can do blacks not very well and hes 50 and he learned about 3 years ago so I say go for it


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Riding is very physical, it also depends on how active your are? Couple of week's ago I took a female co-worker who is in great shape in her early 20's and even play's in a women's contact football team (NY sharks) I beleive. we rode from about 11am - 3pm, at 3pm she tell's me that she usually pushes herself when she work's out and whatnot, "but right now I cant anymore I'm beat" she say's which I laughed at.:laugh: Snowboarding is very physical, people tend to think cause your riding sideways on a plank it's easy. also note I'm 38. Keep it up with time It should get easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Lawbreaker2 said:


> But I tell my kids time flies by at this age seem like yesterday I was 21 so play hard and have all the fun you can while you are still young.




TOO true, 33 here going strong almost 34. Been boarding since I was 19. I have 2 girls 8-10 I take them almost every weekend, this is their first season, hope to ahve them shreddin with dad soon.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I rode the lift the other week with someone who was 52. He was going down the slopes just as well as all the teens that were there. Keep it up and you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Calories Burned - Snowboarding

Your Weight in Pounds: 205
Minutes Spent Exercising: 300

Calories Burned: 2970
Calories Burned for

I usually ride abotu 7 hours hard not continuous with lift times and all so I figured in 5 hours of ride time. Amazing what kind of calorie burn you get. So I would say it only makes you halthier minus sprains, strains, breaks ect... LOL


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Hello!
> I am new to the forum and practically new to the sport.
> Snowboarded for the 1st time last year, learned pretty quickly and fell completely in love!!! Can't wait to go again in March... I dream about it! I just love it!
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm 50 and started this year:laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 50 and started with my 7 yr old daughter 7 years ago when I was a desk jockey and severely out of shape...had never skied. Currently reasonable for 50 yrs old; doing double blacks and ducking ropes, chutes, trees, small drops and jumps, moguls, straight airs, boxes, and switch. However I cannot keep up with my now 14 year old daughter who literally bombs runs, spins...working on f/b 540's, jumps, grabs, does one footed blue and green runs, rides switch faster than my regular and has no problems with chutes, trees or anything else. 

Personally, its a great thing to do with your kids...definitely quality time, get to know their peers who think you are the badass and they wish their mom or dad could/would ride with them. Definitely start the kids early if you can...they become natural riders...the daughter rides better than her 2 older brothers because she started earlier...regularly starting to see 2-4 year olds getting on boards.

As for the wife...well you are spending time with the kids...and not at some titty bar....and then when you are 50 and look and feel like 35...her friends will be jealous and she will feel like a cougar.

It also gets easier, you become a more efficient, fall less and are in better shape...first couple days of the season are always tough even though I try to keep in shape all year in prep for snowboard season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Zee said:


> True that too... or my wife's voice in the back of my head saying "Of you die, I'll kill you":laugh:


Haha, my wife ask if I got the life insurance paid up.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm 50 and started with my 7 yr old daughter 7 years ago when I was a desk jockey and severely out of shape...had never skied. Currently reasonable for 50 yrs old; doing double blacks and ducking ropes, chutes, trees, small drops and jumps, moguls, straight airs, boxes, and switch. However I cannot keep up with my now 14 year old daughter who literally bombs runs, spins...working on f/b 540's, jumps, grabs, does one footed blue and green runs, rides switch faster than my regular and has no problems with chutes, trees or anything else.
> 
> Personally, its a great thing to do with your kids...definitely quality time, get to know their peers who think you are the badass and they wish their mom or dad could/would ride with them. Definitely start the kids early if you can...they become natural riders...the daughter rides better than her 2 older brothers because she started earlier...regularly starting to see 2-4 year olds getting on boards.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Maybe there's hope for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Great posts guys!!! Really encouraging!
Forget 50... I will definitely keep at it until I turn 60 then! hahahaaaaa!

The only challenge now is boarding more often and living in Miami is quite a challenge.

By the way... imagine how hooked up I am that I just came back from Vermont and I got the wife to approve a trip to Colorado in 20 days!!!! Yeahhhhh! Got to get the muscles used to the pain! hahaaahaaa!


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm 36. I went boarding for the first time a few weeks ago. I hadn't skied for over 10 years before that and I wasn't a frequent skier but I am hooked on boarding for some reason. Putting together a set of turns without eating it is fun and ironically satisfying more than I ever felt skiing. I can see myself counting down the summer months to get back to boarding season...it's like crack to me and I ain't quitting teh crack! LOL


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The guy is like everybody`s favorite grandpa and the kids love him. His motto which has become our unofficial mission statement is "talk less ski (or ride) more"....:thumbsup: Never, ever get the idea that you are too old to contribute to the snow sports lifestyle.


Thats exactly it man!! That the right attitude in snows ports and in any part of life!!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello guys!
Im back!
Just arrived from my trip to Vail and it was truly amazing.
Only bad news is that after boarding for 7 hours daily for the last 5 days my body is destroyed!! I am sooooo dammmm tired!
Back to the original question posted months ago... how the hell will I survive this type of body ache at 50?????


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I just turned 39:laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Hell yeah.

I love seeing old people snowboarding.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I started riding 5 years ago at 40. I was pretty impressed with myself until I met I guy on the lift who at just started at 60 and he looked like he was about 30! When the riding bug bites, it don't matter how old you are.:laugh:
I started riding because my son was 6 and after skiing a couple of times with his school, he wanted to try snowboard, so my wife and I learned with him and we have all been passionate about riding ever since...great quality time as a family.:thumbsup:
As for the pain, embrace it...when you stop feeling pain you are dead!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

36 and going strong!

I was in a 7 year relationship which took me away for a lonnnnng time... just started back hardcore this season.

Skateboarding was basically life for many years from 14 to about 22, and a few years after I wasn't skating hardcore anymore my friend said I HAD to go snowboarding with him, and I did. I had skied many times, so I told him I'd be hitting jumps soon and I did before the end of the first day. I probably got 10 days in that season... on someone else's board, lol.

Fast forward to 2008... I had only been twice in the 2000s... WOW... how did I ever do it? 

I'm back in full stride. Landed tons of jumps this weekend... big shifty grabs, frontside stalefish spins, backside indies... had to hike this one rail to nail this nose grab lean tailslide... this is something I used to do on a skateboard, but it's much more difficult on a snowboard because of the bindings.

Anyway, I try to know my limitations... Saturday, I initially was hitting this kicker too slow and not clearing the flat, so I was landing on it... NOT good for the knees... jars the whole body really. An ironic question is, which is potentially more detrimental, going faster to get a less jarring landing on the slant or staying at a 'safe' speed and stomping the flat? Had to go with the speed, I just made sure I did tricks I could stick.

I have to do this forever, so unfortunately I can't be as reckless as I was during my major skating years... but I still push myself a little more every time I go out... as long as I progress in some way, I'm good.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

paulperroni said:


> Hello guys!
> Im back!
> Just arrived from my trip to Vail and it was truly amazing.
> Only bad news is that after boarding for 7 hours daily for the last 5 days my body is destroyed!! I am sooooo dammmm tired!
> Back to the original question posted months ago... how the hell will I survive this type of body ache at 50?????


You have to know when enough is enough. I ride between 2 and 4 hours a day if its a great day I'll push it to 6 hours but thats really pushing it. The second I feel fatigued or slightly off I call it a day and leave. This keeps my body free from those accidents that occur when you're tired. There's no reason to push it to the limits all the time you have one body so keep it in shape.

At the end of every season I spend 2 weeks doing absolutely nothing. I sleep in till like 2 in the afternoon wake up and do nothing, then go back to sleep. If I ride for a couple weeks straight I'll crash and take a day off. Did that today, after hitting 91 days I knew it was time to call it a day. Snowboarding is a sport that can destroy your joints if you aren't careful. 

Sounds like you're athletic enough keep up with what you're doing, don't become a fat ass like most americans, and remember to easy style it. Take it from someone who rides 100 plus days a year there's no reason to push it all the time.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Last week I was boarding with a 70 year old for a good period of time, started talking with him on the lift and he was riding the steepest runs there. carving somewhat slowly, he learned at 62 and has been going ever since.

and yea Im definitely kicking the crap out of my body know, I dont know if my ankles will hold for another 10 years. I tore every ligament in my right ankle to shreds last year playing Lacrosse, saturday I landed on the side of my knee on a double round rail I can barely walk at the moment, tore a muscle in my pec a few weeks ago which was re-injured during a drunken wrestling match last weekend. only one week of boarding left it makes me so sad.

anyone wanna let me sleep in their shed in July if I fly out to Mt Hood?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got a spare room and an air mattress. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

my grandma is 73 and is still bustin out some mad jumps and speed


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> Hello guys!
> Im back!
> Just arrived from my trip to Vail and it was truly amazing.
> Only bad news is that after boarding for 7 hours daily for the last 5 days my body is destroyed!! I am sooooo dammmm tired!
> Back to the original question posted months ago... how the hell will I survive this type of body ache at 50?????


I think you are doing just fine. What do you expect from 5 days straight of 7 hours? I'm 32, run half marathons, and just finished my first full season. I go to my local hill, and I do 4 runs and I'm looking for a place to sit down. Snowboarding is different than anything else.
I know you want to get your money's worth, but I figure if you don't take some breaks and get too tired, you're going to do something stupid and bite it hard.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm 39 and just this year bough my own gear and took it seriously. Over the pasy 10 years I boarded 4 times and busted my wrist the second time out. This year I have been out 10 times since Feb. Age is just a #. Stay in shape and know your limits.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm 35, and I started snowboard only this years. This summer, it will be my fisrt time in over 15 years that I will skateboard again... And what I realize with snowboard and skateboard is that I'not scared anymore of getting too old for that kind of sport, but instead, this sport is what is keeping me young.... but also closed to my girl who started skiing and will be snowboarding also next years with the family.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I've got a spare room and an air mattress. :laugh:


laugh now.. I might have to bring that up later


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

milner_7 said:


> I'm 39 and just this year bough my own gear and took it seriously. Over the pasy 10 years I boarded 4 times and busted my wrist the second time out. This year I have been out 10 times since Feb. Age is just a #. Stay in shape and know your limits.


protections? Wristpads, padded pants on icy days, helmet...and stop one run before you're exhausted.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

pawlo said:


> .....and stop one run before you're exhausted.


I wish someone would have told me this before.... got my biggest crash for that reason: 

" Hey Honey, wait for me, I'm not that tired, I'll do 1 last run...." 

She laught all the way home after seeing me finishing my run on my ass and the Burton logo from my binding stamp on my forehead.... 
So I guess that the best advise for a newby like me who think he still 20 year old.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Lousixyz said:


> I wish someone would have told me this before.... got my biggest crash for that reason:
> 
> " Hey Honey, wait for me, I'm not that tired, I'll do 1 last run...."
> 
> ...



lol 43 and counting here....started about 5 years ago after a lifetime of skiing.
DO the hard and airy stuff at the beginning of the day and then gradually slow down as you get more tired...
but the ass pads saved me more than once coming out on a carve over a bare ice mogul...
ypou have to keep that body in one fucntioning piece if you want to ride for years to come.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I use my dirt bike padded undershorts from sixsixone.:laugh:


In fact, here is my old FAT ASS riding


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I am 40 and i just learned this season and i am totally hooked. I plan on riding for many years to come. I have a grandbaby that i plan i riding with. I got all of the family boarding this year also!


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

pawlo said:


> protections? Wristpads, padded pants on icy days, helmet...and stop one run before you're exhausted.



Definatly getting a helmet. Hit my head last week doing a simple jump Stopping before your exhausted is great advise. When your tired you get lazy and thats when bad things happen


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I went 4 days in a row the last weekend my local hill was open. By the 4th day I was dragging and getting lazy. I was riding down a blue and was just at the bottom of the hill when I caught my toe side edge. That was around hour 3 of that day and I was pretty much done after that. Had a few more runs but I was beat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

gimme a break. I am an old fucker and ride park and pipe with a calculated well padded approach. ie. Helmet, wrist guards and butt pads.

freestyle riding and pushing your limits is about mindset and attitude. 'Whether you think you can or cannot, you are probably right'

Visualization is key here.

Ride with someone who is an accomplished park rider and pick their brains. You can do it and its never too late.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

This is only my second year riding and am hoping to be in much better shape for next season. I'm going to make my way into the park next year for sure. I already purchased next years season pass so that is one excuse I can't use.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm 37, have been boarding for a few years now, and have major knee deficiencies from surfing and other sports.

Aleve helps, but you know what makes the body feel the best? Riding. The adrenaline from riding as fast as I can seems to take away ALL pain on the mountain. The only problem is, I have to stop riding at some point, and that's then the effects start to settle in.

But I don't give a damn, I'll keep riding until I CAN'T!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> I tore every ligament in my right ankle to shreds last year playing Lacrosse, saturday I landed on the side of my knee on a double round rail I can barely walk at the moment, tore a muscle in my pec a few weeks ago which was re-injured during a drunken wrestling match last weekend.
> 
> anyone wanna let me sleep in their shed in July if I fly out to Mt Hood?


How are you going to fly out...medivac?:laugh:


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> gimme a break. I am an old fucker and ride park and pipe with a calculated well padded approach. ie. Helmet, wrist guards and butt pads.
> 
> freestyle riding and pusing your limits is about mindset and attitude. 'Whether you think you can or cannot, you are probably right'
> 
> ...


I hear ya. My goal for next season is hitting the pipe and FS spins.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I still went boarding sunday, the day after my knee. and Im closing my season with a final day next week


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

this is great!!! i turn 30 next month, and have been riding since i was in jr. high. i was out for a few years as my wife had a rough 1st experience. she managed to come around though, she rides pretty well, and i am back. only 10 days last year, 30+ this year! this season i was able to learn a ton: switch, fs and bs 180s, boxes, rails (even with a kink or 2 - thanks, unbelievably forgiving killington terrain park). to reference an earlier post, maybe we can't all ride like travis rice, but i'm sure as hell gonna try, so i am glad to hear i can ride until my late 70s...it's gonna take a little bit to get there!.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone remember the name of the japanese woman that started competing at 30something?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Great stuff people, I sure as hell hope to be boarding when I'm 40 and beyond... I'm 24 and started when I was 19, but was skiing from age 6 or so.

Here's an extreme case but a good story: I work at Sunshine Village in Banff, and we have a regular here that was ski patrol for 30 years, we call him "Trapper Jerry". The trappers bar in our village is named after him. He just turned 92 on feb 14th, and he puts in 60+ days on ski's every season. For his birthday, he usually ski's delerium dive, our restricted free-ride zone that requires full avie gear and a partner. This year it wasn't open due to crappy conditions. I have met and talked to this guy, and other than his hearing, he is fully coherent and drives from saskatchewan (2 day trip) himself to come out and ski!

Pretty inspirational, especially when you think of most peole you know over 60... Long live trapper Jerry!


----------



## theplayer13299 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey,

I'm 43, started boarding when I was 39. Hooked after the first outing, bought equipment for yr#2 and severed my achilles the night before I was to go out. Now I go as much as work and kids will allow. tried to get my kids involved (10 and 6), they didn't like it. i'll try again next year. You're only as old as you feel...it's great to see so many 30 and 40+ boarders out there.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I hear all of us hoping, willing and planning to keep boarding for years to come...
However, when I see older skiers they seem to bear with the age factor much better than older boarders.
Like I said before, at 36 and in good shape I find it hard to get up after strapping at the end of the day... Imagine in another 10 years, forget 20 more years!!

Im back to my original question; the future of a 36 year old boarder, it seems to be much easier of you are a skier.
I don't want to sell out, but sometimes I really consider learning how to ski...

Specially at the cat walk, skiers have it much easier don't you think????


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

paulperroni said:


> I hear all of us hoping, willing and planning to keep boarding for years to come...
> However, when I see older skiers they seem to bear with the age factor much better than older boarders.
> Like I said before, at 36 and in good shape I find it hard to get up after strapping at the end of the day... Imagine in another 10 years, forget 20 more years!!
> 
> ...


paul, it gets easier...less falling, faster runs and you become more efficient and learn little tricks, e.g., not sitting to strap in, 1-foot skating/riding, riding flat through the flats. The first 2 years were gruelling dragging ass at the end of the day and now it's "lets go do something". Also I hear plenty of skiers complaining about knees, quads, shoulders, feet, back and many predose with vitamans...esp vitaman I.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The trick to riding for years to come is to stay actice year round. i started riding @ 35 now im 38 and it is alot easier than before. I learned to strap up standing,my riding is 110% better than last year and It will just get better. In the off season I play in a mens Softball league, I run as much as I can, And I skateboard when I get bored with the rest. So again dont plan to ride til your 60, if you dont stay actice during the rest of the year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I just turned 32 in Feb and have been riding since I was 19. I still ride faster and harder than anyone I go with even though most of my riding partners are in their mid - late 20's. By the end of the day when they're dragging ass, I'm still good to go.

Biggest changes between 19 and 32 that I've noticed is that:
1. If I haven't stayed in shape during the off season, I defintiely notice a difference at the beginning of the season. 
2. Also, when I was 19, I'd huck anything without a 2nd thought. At age 32, I sit at the top of features/bigger jumps and think about it for a minute. I still huck em, but I have to psych myself up.
3. Protective gear is now my friend. When I was 19, I laughed at the people that wore a helmet and swore I'd never put one on my head. Granted, almost no one wore a helmet in 1996 when I started...At 32, I can't ride without a helmet and crash pants anymore. I feel naked whithout them.

I am looking forward to another 30 years of riding and progressing. Why just this year, I learned to do a FS/BS 3.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> paul, it gets easier...less falling, faster runs and you become more efficient and learn little tricks, e.g., not sitting to strap in, 1-foot skating/riding, riding flat through the flats. The first 2 years were gruelling dragging ass at the end of the day and now it's "lets go do something". Also I hear plenty of skiers complaining about knees, quads, shoulders, feet, back and many predose with vitamans...esp vitaman I.


You are completely right man!
I need to learn how to strap in standing... also, how to get rid of my fear of the catwalk. To be honest with you, I have not fallen on the catwalk in a year but that fear of catching an edge is still engraved in my mind!!

I guess the main difference when you get old is assessing the consequences; I am always considering how much it will hurt if I fall! :laugh: ha ha haaa!


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

get Butt pads, whatever pads to help ease the fear


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Fuckin' A!


lol. haven't heard that phrase in long time.

For all the old folks, remember Snowboarding is easier on the knees!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

snowdog said:


> lol. haven't heard that phrase in long time.
> 
> For all the old folks, remember Snowboarding is easier on the knees!


That's my biggest selling point! I have a torn ACL surgery on my right knee and my left knee is almost there... That is why I can only consider skiing, but never pursue it.
Plus, my love for snowboard has no room for that other snowsport! :laugh:


----------



## oni5000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been reading this and it's really inspiring. I just turned 30 and I went boarding for the first time in December 07. I started off in pretty bad shape - the first day I went out I was sweating in -10 c temperatures... my instructor actually stopped me and asked me if I was ok. I forced myself through the whole day and I was hooked. I went out literally the next day and got myself a full setup.

That winter I went out a total of 20 times. I went from being exhausted on the bunny hills to making it down black diamonds that season and got started a little bit in the park. 

This year I went out 30 times, including a weekend trip to Killington and an overnighter to Tremblant. I've been lucky enough to have a huge collection of riding buddies and have gotten 4 other people into boarding as well. I just got a K2 WWW on a really good deal and have been out in the park with it a few times. I can do some grabs and 180s off of small kickers and can 50-50 onto any ride on boxes or rails and even some with small gaps. I'm progressing in my riding and I'm loving every second of it.

Snowboarding truly changed my outlook on life. I used to despise winter and got depressed when it started to get cold. Now I'm the complete opposite... when there's a snow storm, if I get out of work early I head right to the nearest hill. I'm in much better shape now as well - full days of riding don't even phase me unless I was in the park for a good chunk of it. It feels good when I'm out riding with some guys a few years younger than me and they end up complaining about their sore legs and backs at the end of the day 

I'm probably only going to have one more day of spring riding before everywhere around me closes, then it's the long wait for next year. I've started doing plyometric training to get me ready for the park next season. I want to move up to medium sized kickers, 360s and boardslides. Going for 45 days next season!


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

oni5000 said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading this and it's really inspiring. I just turned 30 and I went boarding for the first time in December 07. ....
> I'm probably only going to have one more day of spring riding before everywhere around me closes, then it's the long wait for next year. I've started doing plyometric training to get me ready for the park next season. I want to move up to medium sized kickers, 360s and boardslides. Going for 45 days next season!


Your story is also inspiring as it is exaltcly the kind of progression I would like to get next few years... 

I'm also glad to see so many people starting at my age as I hope it did the same to you as it did to me concerning the way I see myself getting old and now having a motivation for staying in good shape.

But I'm piss at everyone staying closed to the mountains or in an area where the winter season is longer.... it is too fucking short around here


----------

